# Stem will change time, won't change date not wind the watch.



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi, 

This morning I opened a old rolex replica I have to measure the dial for a project. The watch is working fine, but this is the first time I was going to open it. When it came the time to take out the stem, I pushed the "pusher" to release the stem and it came out fine. Played with the movement for a little bit and when it came the time to reattach the stem, problems. Every time I put the stem back, it clicks as if it engaged properly, but it is stuck in the "change time" position, I can neither change the date nor start the watch, as this movement hacks. This is the movement, any help is greatly appreciated:


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Dagoberg (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi Joe,

Are you sure that the stem is in all the way? Push the stem release button and then give the stem a gentle push to reach it´s final destination.

Oskar


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

I tried that with the movement inside the case as well as outside, but nothing changes... If I apply more force I think I'll break something. I read that some movements have a screw that you have to turn (1 or 1.5 turns) in order to release / reattach the stem, could this be the case?


----------



## wtsbfan (May 7, 2010)

I had this problem with a DG2813 movement last weekend. No amount of removing, wiggling, or reinserting the stem would allow it to engage properly. After searching around for a while I tried adjusting a screw on the front side of the movement (shown in red circle) just next to the viewable keyless works (blue circle). I just loosened it about 1/4 turn, reinserted the stem and tightened the screw back down (not too much).
I think flipping the movement right side up and upside down throws things off a bit in the keyless works.
Unfortunately, to get to this screw requires removing the hands and dial.


----------



## Dagoberg (Nov 5, 2007)

Ok. You probably messed up the keyless works. You have to take the dial and hands off and put the keyless works back the way it is suposed to be again.

Oskar


----------



## Snapperon (Jan 20, 2008)

Do you have any instructions/tutorial on how to do that?


----------



## Dagoberg (Nov 5, 2007)

No, not on that movement. But Try remove the top screw and the bottom one, and then remove the circular plate. But lookout for flying springs. 
Then remove the datedisc. You should now see the works. Post a pic of what you see, and someone will help you from there. The better that picture is, the easier it will be to help you.

Oskar


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the info... I'll need to get the tools to remove the hands... Will post pics then. Thanks again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dacattoo (Jan 9, 2011)

Are we _really_ not going to give him some poop about fake watches?


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

dacattoo said:


> Are we _really_ not going to give him some poop about fake watches?


I knew this post would come 

This is the watch that started my facination with mechanical movements. I actually don't use it because it is a fake. The reason I opened it was to take measurements for a new movement or a sterile dial.

No more fakes from now on! Promise!


----------

